# Angeln und Zelten in Holland



## alreemmi (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
obwohl es bereits einige Themen dazu gibt. Hier noch mal die Frage:
Ich würde gerne in Holland mit meinen Kindern ein Wochenende mal angeln und zelten. Kennt ihr einen guten Campingplatz?

Es sollte von der Entfernung nicht weiter als 100 - 200 km von NRW entfernt sein und so liegen das man das Zelt direkt oder ganz in der Nähe vom Gewässer aufstellen kann. Hat jemand eine gute Erfahrung mit einem Campingplatz in Verbindung mit angeln gemacht. 

Da es bereits an diesem WE losgehen soll freue mich über jeden Tipp!

PS:... ich glaub zwar nicht das es geht, aber kennt einer evtl. eine Stelle wo man "wild" campen kann?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Torkel (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Zelten in Holland*

Ich war vor  Jahren mal hier http://www.hatenboerroermond.nl/index.htm. Auf der freien Zeltwiese trennen dich ein paar Bäume oder nix vom Wasser.Es gibt auch einen kleinen Sandstrand zum baden.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Zelten in Holland*

ich war letztens in Haarlo auf einem Platz... 'Camping Veldzicht'
um die Ecke fließt die Berkel, da waren wir auf Hecht leider Erfolglos aber auf dem Platz gibt es einen kleinen Teich der für unsere 12 jährige Tochter ideal war...
...man darf zwar nichts mitnehmen aber dafür bissen kleine Weißfische (größtenteils Karpfen) am laufenden Band so dass keine Langeweile aufkam.
Einen rund 65cm großen Wildkarpfen konnte ich auch auf Grund erbeuten... hat gekämpft wie Sau.
Man darf die Fische nicht mitnehmen, der Teich ist auch recht klein, war aber laut Besitzer im Preis inbegriffen.
Köder sind leider auf Brot und Mais beschränkt, ging aber ganz gut. Irgendwie hatte sie zwischendurch auch eine kleine Made an den Haken verirrt #c|rolleyes

Als wir da waren war tote Hose auf dem Platz weil das Wetter nicht so top war, hat uns aber Spaß gemacht, so für Kind und Anfänger #6
http://www.campingveldzicht.nl/

Gruß Carsten


----------



## JasonP (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln und Zelten in Holland*



Torkel schrieb:


> Ich war vor  Jahren mal hier http://www.hatenboerroermond.nl/index.htm. Auf der freien Zeltwiese trennen dich ein paar Bäume oder nix vom Wasser.Es gibt auch einen kleinen Sandstrand zum baden.



Kann ich auch empfehlen, war dort auch schon. Leider nur mit zelt ohne angel.


----------

